# Detailing or OCD?



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

It was a beautiful day so I cleaned and polished the TT. I also painted the TT on the radio cover and painted the quattro on the glove box. Saw it on someone's post thanks for the idea. Let me know what you think.








































The after reflections


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

like it mate.
was it hard to pick out the tt etc


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks mate. What do you mean pick out the TT you mean paint it? If so it was real easy just get a thin brush apply it slowly and just wipe off the excess right away.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Very nice.What is your number plate? Cant see what is teh number in it?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

My front plate is a euro vanity plate. There isn't a rear plate on it as I was polishing everything.


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

ecko2702 said:


> My front plate is a euro vanity plate. There isn't a rear plate on it as I was polishing everything.


Looks great. A job well done! I think he wanted to know if that was your real numberplate?!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good work mate sad to say you are not th only one i painted my radio flat TT lettering about 2 years ago


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I would put some liquid leather on those seats will look alot better


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Good work mate sad to say you are not th only one i painted my radio flat TT lettering about 2 years ago


What kind of paint is best to use?

Ta!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Good work mate sad to say you are not th only one i painted my radio flat TT lettering about 2 years ago


Yea I knew I wasn't the first. I believe I saw it in one of your post to be honest which is what gave the idea.


subvertbeats said:


> What kind of paint is best to use?
> 
> Ta!


I just went to craft store and pick up some hobby paint in a little jar


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

I love the painted TT and QUATTRO... i've been wanting to do this for ages but i think i'll end up fooking it up!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

SteveS TT said:


> I love the painted TT and QUATTRO... i've been wanting to do this for ages but i think i'll end up fooking it up!


No mate it's almost impossible it is a finished metal surface so it's smooth just put the paint down and wipe of any excess with a rag right away the TT is recessed so you can't wipe that off.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here are a few of the motor half done.


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> I just went to craft store and pick up some hobby paint in a little jar


Cheers ecko!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ecko2702 said:


> SteveS TT said:
> 
> 
> > I love the painted TT and QUATTRO... i've been wanting to do this for ages but i think i'll end up fooking it up!
> ...


Yep I just used black enamel and as said paint in on ruff and wilr the exsess off with a cloth and a bit of white spirit


----------

